# Gyms



## ogginiho (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi guys,

Just a quick question, unmoving out to dubai in a couple of weeks, I understand that there are gyms within most apartment complexes, I just wondered if they're any good? Or if its best to look at seperate gyms

Cheers


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

Some of the gyms in apartment complexes are better than others, but in general they don't tend to offer much - maybe a treadmill, stepper, bike, as well as a multi-gym machine and a few free weights. It really depends on what your requirements are. If you just want to be able to use a cardio machine a few times a week, and maybe a few minutes of weights, it would be fine. However, if you are used to using a decent gym with a decent selection of equipment (eg squat rack, stability ball, mats, barbells/dumbbells, etc.) you will likely be disappointed in which case you might want to check out gyms in the area


----------



## ogginiho (Jan 9, 2013)

That's great cheers, are there many around near the marina do you know, if so how much do they charge?


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

ogginiho said:


> That's great cheers, are there many around near the marina do you know, if so how much do they charge?


The only one I can think of right now is Fitness First, and I'm sorry I can't remember how much it was. It was fairly expensive, though - I do remember that much, maybe around 4000 or 5000 dhs/year. It has a nice pool and very good free weights area. Unfortunately there is a shortage of decent gyms in Dubai. If you do a search on this forum you might find other threads that have info about it


----------



## 200256 (Jan 16, 2013)

ogginiho said:


> That's great cheers, are there many around near the marina do you know, if so how much do they charge?


if u find a good one in Marina, pls share, I'm thinking about renting my place there

tks


----------



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

There are a few ones around Marina/JBR, like BodyWorks, Red Dragon, one in Al Fattan Building right across from Bay Central towers - don´t have the web addresses or contacts so you would have to google it. I would recommend calling them, and I read somewhere on the forum earlier that you can negotiate the prices since these are smaller niche gyms. 

I read heaps on the web before I moved to Dubai, and for me it is essential that the gym has a good range of free weight equipment, and a bonus if they have TRX. After looking at several I decided to go with Fitness First, and I have not regretted it! They have three big Premium clubs, one of which is in Al Manzil Hotel and has a really nice pool area. For a 12 month membership you can work out at any of these. The range of equipment they have is impressive and they even have a TRX area. For those who are in to classes they offer a full range of these. I paid 4,200 AED for a year I think. 

Since I have moved on my own and I´m not that much into the clubbing scene, going to the gym is a social thing for me as well, and at FF you will definitely meet lots of people. I work near DIFC and the Platinum there is really good. I plan to live in the Marina and the third Platinum is in Media City. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## resh (Sep 8, 2012)

There is Red Dragon Gym in Bahar 2 in JBR. It is fairly small, but their equipment is quality (the free weight equipment is Hammer Strength and machines are LifeFitness). They are also one of the only gyms who have monthly plans. I think it's 350 for one month or 900 for three months.


----------



## ogginiho (Jan 9, 2013)

Sounds pretty good, is that based around the marina/business bay?


----------



## swots (Dec 15, 2012)

The Bodyworkx at Rimal is also good. No pool but good equipment and classes. You can also pay monthly at about 300/month but you need to commit to at least 6months.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

The best gym is fitness first hands down, there offering a special 3500 a year which is dirt cheap, also has a good network of people there.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

crt454 said:


> The best gym is fitness first hands down, there offering a special 3500 a year which is dirt cheap, also has a good network of people there.


I would say that is a quite debatable point. Depending first off on ones opinion of Techno-Gym.

I would wait till I move here and then start looking, because it really depends on location. There is no Fitness First in Marina so even if you agree with this point above, it would not matter (unless you want to drive to Ibn Battutta). If you are mostly into lifting, and are near Bahar, I would say Red Dragon is one of the best around and is very reasonably priced. If you are looking for classes, pool, etc, well it is not for you.

From a full service gym standpoint, Fitness First is probably about the best. They have classes, including spinning, pool, squash but they may not be conveniently located. Also I don't really like Techno-Gym compared to Hammer. That said I am a member because for Downtown they have good locations plus I travel and they allow you to visit clubs in other countries

BTW: Marina and Business Bay are no where near each other as far as areas of Dubai.


----------



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

I wrote a long reply to this thread yesterday - Mods where is it??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Norsegal said:


> I wrote a long reply to this thread yesterday - Mods where is it??


Your post is #6 on page one of this thread. It hasn't been touched.


----------



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

Elphaba said:


> Your post is #6 on page one of this thread. It hasn't been touched.


Hi Elphaba, it wasn´t approved at the time I wrote my comment above, but it was sorted by one of the other mods after I raised it. Thanks.


----------



## akifshamim (Jan 20, 2013)

fitness first is a must for a gym person! they offer around 3 to 3.5k and its for full year.. plus if you negotiate with them, they can offer you a cheap price.. the gym atmosphere is very clean and healthy! people are helpful. Okay im not advertising for them but just wanted to give my opinion


----------



## aaron801 (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks


----------

